# FREE EVENT ZoloWorld's Toy, Comic and Costume Contest Saturday Feb 13. N.J.



## ZoloWorld (Jan 26, 2010)

February 13 2010 Toy and Comic show in Willingboro New Jersey


ZoloWorld's Toy and Comic Show in WILLINGBORO N.J. Saturday, Feb. 13, 2010 (10AM-4PM)
4340 Rte 130, Willingboro, NJ 08046
ZoloWorld is at it again with another Toy and Comic show. This time, the event will take place at the Grand MarketPlace in Willingboro, N.J. This Toy and Comic show is FREE to Buyers!!

THIS IS A COSTUME RELATED EVENT, ANYONE IN COSTUME GETS DISCOUNTS AND ARE ENTITLED TO PRIZES!


On Saturday, Feb 13, 2010 Zoloworld will be having their first Toy and Comic Show of the 2010 calendar year in Willingboro, N.J. right off route 130 at the Grand Marketplace. 
The event will start at 10:00AM and end at 4:00PM. This is a one day event.

The 501st Legion will be in attendance taking donations of Star Wars toys and games for Hospitals that help children.

Will Torres- Comic Artist will also be at the show signing his comic book art as well as donating a prize for our guests.
Steve Forde- Action Figure Designer will be at the event showing his work as well and signing action figures.

We will be having a costume contest as well! Come in your best costume and win a prize!
Discounts given to people in costumes for food and select stores in the mart! 
Fun for everyone!

After the feedback and success of the first show in October, Zoloworld has a great event planned for everyone in February.
There will be door prizes as well as a toy show exclusive figures, which is only mentioned on the website and will be updated daily until the event!
Like the last show, two lucky vendors will be selling at this event for free, as two seller spots will be raffled off at the show ($90.00 Value!)
This will be a Free Event for everyone shopping with plenty of FREE parking as well. 
There will be all kinds of Toys and comics ranging from 1950s to present!

Looking to be a vendor? Tables can be purchased by Paypal or by Money Order directly on the website, which can be found here Dealers Contract.
Tables are selling fast so do not miss out! Dealer prices will change after Jan 25, 2010 Lock in your spots now!

At the mart, There will be shopping opportunities for the whole family with Toys, Games, FLOWERS (Valentine's Day Gifts), Food, Recreation, Clothing and much much more.

Come spend the day with ZoloWorld at the Grand marketplace in Willingboro, N.J. 

Tell your friends!

If you are into toys or comics, you will not want to miss this event!! Get your Valentine's Day Flowers HERE!!

Check out the website at February 13 2010 Toy and Comic show in Willingboro New Jersey or contact [email protected] (267-251-1481)

Thanks for looking!​


----------

